# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Una maravilla en los Jardines de la Granja de Segovia...

## REEGE

*Las fuentes de la Granja, un espectáculo acuático.*
Miles de personas se han reunido este fin de semana en los jardines del Palacio Real de la Granja en Segovia para ver las formas que dibuja el agua de sus fuentes del siglo XVIII.

Paseos llenos de visitantes y caras de sorpresa y admiración. Las fuentes de los jardines del Palacio Real de la Granja en Segovia son todo un reclamo para los curiosos y los turistas.

Estas fuentes del siglo XVIII siguen cautivando a todos los que las visitan. Las formas caprichosas con las que se mueve el agua entre la piedra son un espectáculo que cada día atrae a miles de personas.

Para muchos estos jardines no tienen nada que envidiar a los del Palacio de Versalles. Además, en estos días de calor se agradece estar rodeado por el agua de las fuentes.

*Ver video:*
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cult...072500138.html
*
Fuente:antena3.com*

----------

